# Owner upgrade with Starwood



## AROMANO (Jan 7, 2006)

Has anyone ever been lucky and gotten or received an upgrade from 1 to 2 bdrm at a Starwood resort upon arrival and check in. I am not talking about Elite members. I know that they can request some days out from arrival. If the resort has availability, do they offer that to owners upon request? Please PM me with your experience.

Thanks


-Anthony


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 7, 2006)

Anthony - I would be amazed if this every happened.  Maybe for an Elite member, but not for just a one week owner.  If you read through the old posts, you will see that one week owners aren't even getting any preference in getting decent views!


----------



## iluvwdw (Jan 9, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Anthony - I would be amazed if this every happened.  Maybe for an Elite member, but not for just a one week owner.  If you read through the old posts, you will see that one week owners aren't even getting any preference in getting decent views!



Denise, you are right.  I didn't get a great view when I went to Vistana in Orlando (wasn't bad, but I didn't LOVE the location of my villa).  But I WAS upgraded to a 2 bedroom lockoff from a large 1 bedroom...


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 10, 2006)

Kim - I had tunnel vision, I was only thinking about WKORV, this may be possible elsewhere.


----------

